#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  o root do meu servidor nao aceita senha da senha invalida

## lopes

quando tento logar direto do meu servidor a senha do root ele nao aceita da senha invalida e quando estou no terminal ele aceita, eu ate consigo alterar a senha pelo linux single, mas nao consigo entrar com o root, por favor alguem pode me ajudar


obrigado <IMG SRC="images/forum/smilies/icon_smile.gif">

----------


## shido

Vc não consegue se logar no servidor com qq usuário ou apenas com a conta root?
Se vc consegue se logar com qq usúario exceto root, vc consegue usar o comando su?

----------


## lopes

consigo sim com qq usuario , menos com o root e o comando su, descobri que tem um arquivo corrompido chamado secure.tty, mas ate agora nada ok <IMG SRC="images/forum/smilies/icon_frown.gif">

----------


## shido

Ué, qual é a sua distribuição linux?
eu procurei no meu redhat e não achei esse secure.tty

----------


## HunTer

Tem um arkivo /etc/securetty, dentro dele tem os terminais locais q vc pode logar com o root, tipo
tty1
tty2
tty3
e assim por diante até o tty12, se os terminais locais até o tty6 estiver comentado #, descomente-os se nao vc nao vai conseguir logar como root.

<IMG SRC="images/forum/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif"> 

_HunTer - Certificado Conectiva 2002_

----------


## slyz

Mas voce está tentando logar via telnet/ssh diretamente como root?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

se for via ssh voce tem que adicionar dentro do sshd_config 
PermitRootLogin yes

para poder logar como root <IMG SRC="images/forum/smilies/icon_smile.gif">

----------

